# Chiptune Sounds ?



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)

Curious for some recommendations for some chiptune style synth sounds on steroids whether it be a VST synth plug-In or a soindset for something like Zebra or Reaktor (oki computer did not do it for me).


----------



## chillbot (Mar 11, 2017)

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-cart/


----------



## willbedford (Mar 11, 2017)

http://willbedfordmusic.com/nes4l.html


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2017)

Check Bidule.
They've been at it a while.
Plus you can use multiclient drivers in standalone or as a VST.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)

Cheers Will, do not have Max for Live but tempted being a fan of Granulate.




willbedford said:


> http://willbedfordmusic.com/nes4l.html


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)

Chill & Jimmy, not sure if I will use this enough to justify the cost of those but they certainly sound top-notch. I also have access to a sidstation I can borrow but I hate anything that damn thing!  Cheers


----------



## mgpqa1 (Mar 11, 2017)

There's also https://www.plogue.com/products/chipsounds

(which I think chimuelo above meant to say instead of bidule?)


----------



## Piano Pete (Mar 11, 2017)

Plogue and Super Audio cart are the two main ones when I think about it. Super Audio Cart is a tad bit more plug and play (Typical VST synth), while plogue takes some more noodling, it is after all an emulator of the old chips. For whatever pitfalls either one product has, they complement each other very well.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 11, 2017)

Insidious 6581 is a greatk Reaktor chipsound synth.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/8572/

Minibit is also good.
https://www.audiothing.net/instruments/minibit/

Basic65 I like as well.
https://delamanchavst.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/basic65-retro-chiptune-synth-is-released-for-free/

Alternatively, here's a really long list of options.
http://woolyss.com/chipmusic-plugins.php

But seriously, if you don't mind paying for Super Audio cart, you can pretty much skip every other plugin as it's all included in that one


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 11, 2017)

Heavyocity BitRate II/Monoboy for Reaktor


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 11, 2017)

Worth noting, Super Audio Cart might have 8 consoles worth of authentic chip sounds but it also has 400+ other presets and a huge engine for editing, arps, modulation, etc. :D


----------



## ontracktuts (Mar 12, 2017)

+1 for Super Audio Cart. I had to write a chip tune track. And used Super Audio Cart for like 80% of the production on that track. Its a super cool library.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-cart/



This sounds amazing!


----------



## karelpsota (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow! Super audio cart has amazing demoes.

That said, most of these sounds are achievable with modern soft synths (Serum, FM8, Operator).

The trick is to know the limitations of that era such as: limited voicing, limited waveforms, bit resolution and the sampling abilities.

For example, start with a triangle wave, short decay, add vibrato, bit crush it (Redux in ableton is great), put the midi through a very fast arp...

Some of the more advanced tones on Super Audio Cart use FM synthesis.
So experiment with basic wave forms FM-ing each other.
The volume envelop of the modulator is key to make cool sounds.
You can make a fun explosion by FM-ing a sine with white noise.
The "slap bass" sound can come from a sine FM-ing a triangle, FM-ing another sine.

The other way to make it retro, is to export the sound you just made and put it into a sampler. Just use one sample for 4 octaves. The more degraded the better.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 12, 2017)

As another, cheaper option, pick up one or more of the Teenage Engineering Pocket Operator series of handheld synths. The PO-20 (Arcade model) may be the best of the bunch. They're each only $59 USD and can easily be recorded and/or sampled into your DAW for integrating into your tracks.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 12, 2017)

TEMPTING! Astro.



Astronaut FX said:


> As another, cheaper option, pick up one or more of the Teenage Engineering Pocket Operator series of handheld synths. The PO-20 (Arcade model) may be the best of the bunch. They're each only $59 USD and can easily be recorded and/or sampled into your DAW for integrating into your tracks.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Picked this up today and will get a Arcade when home. TX



Astronaut FX said:


> Heavyocity BitRate II/Monoboy for Reaktor


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 13, 2017)

+1 for Super Audio Cart, I'm writing chiptune tracks for a mobile game with it. It's great!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2017)

My only problem is I usually tire of stuff in Kontakt unless it's instrument related, or very unique like Granulate, eDNA or Geosonics for ie



sekkosiki said:


> +1 for Super Audio Cart, I'm writing chiptune tracks for a mobile game with it. It's great!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 13, 2017)

I can confidently say that SAC has an engine that rivals even many standalone VSTs... A complete modulation matrix, with LFOs, envelopes, etc (generated via script NOT with fixed Kontakt modulators), 5 FX racks, all modulatable, 7 tables of seq/rhythm stuff etc.


----------



## madfiddler (Mar 20, 2017)

+1 for Plogue Chipsounds. V2 is sounding like it's going to be even more awesome.

Such a shame that ReFX dropped QuadraSID though, as that's still my go to SIDchip VSTi.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I'm interested in adding an 8-bit chip library, this will be my first 8-bit VST.

Both The Impact Sound Works (Super-Audio-Cart), and Plogue's (ChipSounds) sound pretty good. Which of these two option would you recommend ? 

@madfiddler,

I didn't know that there will be a V2 release of Plogue's ChipSounds, do you know when it will be out ? If soon, I would rather wait for it.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk (May 4, 2017)

ISW Super Audio Boy is free now btw (mini vetsion of SAC) and sounds great.
Play with the random functions. 

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 17, 2017)

Try this: https://sbaud.io/retro-boy-vst-plug-in/


----------



## GULL (May 17, 2017)

minibit https://www.audiothing.net/instruments/minibit/


----------

